

What Makes Companies Great - EGreg
http://qbix.com/blog/index.php/2011/04/what-makes-companies-great/

======
DrJokepu
Great article. Some off-topic nitpicking: is that obnoxious position:fixed bar
at the bottom really necessary? I mean, doesn't the article start out with
emphasizing the importance of user experience?

~~~
ctide
Do you feel this is more obnoxious than a fixed header bar?

Lots of people do the fixed header bar (<https://banksimple.com/> comes to
mind immediately) and I don't ever see complaints about those.

